# Starting home gym - what equipment to buy?



## Kanine (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

New here. Hopefully some of you can help me out 

Previously for last few years have been going to the gym and doing a mixture of weights and cardio. New job means that I now work earlier and longer hours and so I can't realistically go to the gym anymore (if I work out too late it affects my sleep). I figure if I do weights before I go to work, then cycle back from work, that'd be my weights and cardio 

What I would like to do is to get some weights - whatever people would recommend but I was thinking dumbbells and barbells, and a bench. I've looked on ebay but to be honest, with no time to collect and I don't fancy rusty weights, I think it would be easier just to buy new unless we're talking about sizable savings.

So questions really:

How essential is a barbell? Could I get away with a bench and dumbells in a flat position?

What would people recommend in terms of a bench? I guess I have a few options here - bench on its own, bench + barbell support, or bench with integrated barbell support. Not really sure which one to plump for.

This york bench seems ok for £70 delivered - very good price and apparent build. only thing is it doesn't have decline - I suspect this might be a problem (although I don't really do much decline at the moment).

York Bench

Powerline Folding Bench

This looks ok for £120 and has decline...but I feel quite lost with no reviews or things. Found this on Men's fitness but it has no info really!

Or should I be looking for a bench with integrated barbell rack?

Again, same for weights now. At the gym I've been mainly doing bench presses (about 60-70kg), then free weights: bicep curls, shoulder presses etc. But not a lot else. I usually use weights in the 8-18kg category. With a home setup I think I'd be more inclined to try out different things as I'd be able to do them more times a week, so might need a range of weights now.

So do I buy dumbells with weight plates - 1 inch?2 inch? Spring lock or twist locks? Any particular brands recommended? Are these ebay weights ok LINK? Or should I go for an adjustable weight set - Powerblock? Bowflex?

I'm definitely not someone that likes to cheap out and I strongly believe buy one, not buy cheap, buy twice! But then again I don't want to be buying something totally unnecessary. And also I would prefer to buy second hand if possible due to values dropping the moment they've been bought new, but it seems like I've been searching for a while (maybe not the right things) and anything second hand appears to be rusty, not what I want (generally cheaper York stuff?) or too far away to collect (Hull area). So new might have to be the case.

So, lots of questions, I appreciate your help, I really feel quite lost and unconfident in buying anything at the moment.

Cheers!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cal's your man to answer these questions mate, he's got equip coming out his arse and from some of his posts I'd say he sources it from all over.

If it was me looking for one particular bit of kit I'd prob go for....erm...a second hand power-rack with BB oh and a cheap bench if you can stretch to it. Absolutely no idea how much something like that would cost but you've got all your big compounds and loads of isolations completely covered there.

Sorry that doesn't answer your Q's exactly, just my two pence worth before hitting the sack.


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Pull up bar for def.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I trained at home for 2 years with the Powertec Leverage System.

Expensive but brilliant piece of equipment.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

get a proper barbell mate Golds Gym 140Kg Olympic EZ Grip Weight Set - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk

and Bowflex 10-90lb SelectTech Dumbbells (pair) - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk

and a cage Power Cages & Racks Power Cages


----------



## hardgainer1466868019 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there buddy

like yourself i work early and long hours and i prefer now to train at home slowly over 2 years i have built up a respectable home gym and my budget wasnt always an issue but within limits of course now whats yours?

I do reconmmend powerhousefitness.co.uk and equipment is cheap but can take 2-3 weeks before its delivered for eg.

Mate look for a power rack and olympic weights and adjustable blocks/dumb bells depending on budget.

Deluxe Strength Package at Powerhouse Fitness

i know its 500 pounds but you can get 12 months free credit but not free gift if you go that route for financing.

( you get a bench, 100kg weights, power rack)

this is a good start

hope this helps


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

I used them, delivery is fcuking useless however the $ are worth the inconvenience.


----------



## hardgainer1466868019 (Aug 21, 2011)

lol flint i baught a new multigym from them and cable was too short for the pin to drop through to the whole stack, took them 6 months to call out an engineer today to fix it! Done today oh happy days, equipment is cheap but expected delivery was a joke


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I ordered a power cage, barbell, 120kg of weight discs, bench and low/high pulley. All to be delivered together and all in stock. 3 months and 4 fcuking deliveries and about 12 phone calls the useless tests. There I feel better now. Thanks for the opportunity to vent ...


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

****s not tests. Or could have been testees ...


----------



## hardgainer1466868019 (Aug 21, 2011)

haha i felt your pain and i do want to swear or vent my frustration on here but i may get banned! I baught the same stack as yourself and my pulley cable has sheered as well! They wouldnt replace it because cables only covered under 6 months warranty but the rack is a 12 month one? Go figure i say!! The company on whole are a joke for deliveries of goods, shakes head.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a mate who is a fabricator, he's knocking me up some heavy duty drop bars for the cage as the stock ones are hollow and poo. Will update on here when fitted ...


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought the york 13 in 1 work out bench, and york chrome free weights barbbell curlbar dumbbells and some extra discs,space is a problem for me and the bench folds up and the weights are not manky looking.

The bench is a good solid bench as far as i can tell, you can get for as little as £98.00 sorry no links,but just google them if your intrested in looking.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

where from i cant find it, sound good, free weights are still the best apart from in rocky 4 when ivan drago is being trained, unless you look as the film makers intended and side with rockys beard, boots and snow training.and train with survivor playing in the background too. and have access to a horses cart full of family/friends to shoulder press...... i think im showing my age now i will be quiet. good luck with it all anyhow buddy.


----------



## hardgainer1466868019 (Aug 21, 2011)

You can always do tyre flipping or tyre sledge dragging all can be sought after in car junk yards or just ask a local farmer for some old tractor tyres  Or keg carries. You can get empty kegs from a local pub and fill it with sand or water. Home made sledge is easy to make, just you tube it


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

aka said:


> get a proper barbell mate Golds Gym 140Kg Olympic EZ Grip Weight Set - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk
> 
> and Bowflex 10-90lb SelectTech Dumbbells (pair) - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk
> 
> and a cage Power Cages & Racks Power Cages


The cages seem crazy!!! money for what they are, the black smith we use for repair's could knock one o them up in a morning proberly with just a picture of it.

The Nautilus multi gym looks good, anyone got any first hand use of them?


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I trained at home for 2 years with the Powertec Leverage System.
> 
> Expensive but brilliant piece of equipment.


Just took a look at this and it look's a really good bit of kit with the big advantage of bing able to push the limits without having a spotter.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

thee no substitute for a spotter though, bravado / balls are defo bigger with a training partner ....... im thinking of flogging all my gear and going to a commercial gym in the new year now my stats are less feeble.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

eglwys said:


> Just took a look at this and it look's a really good bit of kit with the big advantage of bing able to push the limits without having a spotter.


Yes, it is a good machine, has a 500lb limit, should be enough, lol


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

eglwys said:


> Just took a look at this and it look's a really good bit of kit with the big advantage of bing able to push the limits without having a spotter.


Yep that looks a really good system aswell


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

In Case anyone has not seen this bit of kit yannyboy was talking about here it is.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

eglwys said:


> In Case anyone has not seen this bit of kit yannyboy was talking about here it is.


Can vouch for powertec equipment got a powertec cage and bench solid equipment and does the job!


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I am considering one of the PT multi systems or a Nautilus multi, one thing is the PT looks like it needs more wall clearence at the back for the movment of weights.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

If I was setting up a home gym and money wasn't an issue.

I'd get myself an Olympic platform and rack like the ones in this link

http://www.virginiasports.com/pics30/0/TK/TKMCCLUOOOPXJCC.20070827143713.jpg?DB_OEM_ID=17800

The powertec stuff looks great though. but I'd be inclined to want to try before I buy.

I would consider though just going with a rack, a bench, weights and a bar, don't buy a cheap olympic bar if you can help it. go for a texas power bar, good quality narel and it won't bend if you put decent weight on it. You really notice the difference compared to a cheap bar.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I train at home also

ive just started to have difficulty in adding more weights with squats above 50-60kg got nowhere to plonk the bar after and struggling to lift it above my head to get it off my shoulders after sets, something like the powertech home gym looks ideal ive been looking at a marcy smith machine but that yellow bit of kit looks ace especially for crunches, dont need a spotter for balls when your listening to acdc


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

the powetec system the cost is around 1300 from the distributor in northampton with a 125kg weight package also not bad at all also do interest free deals


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I your going to get use out of it is definitely worth considering as you could recoup the money spent on gym fees after a few years


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

theres also a few on ebay second hand in good nick with full set of weights spoke to the guy on ebay and he purchased it for 850 so i think i might be tempted nice jcb looking yellow if ya like diggers, but all in all i really like the look of it, would be good to hear yannyboys thoughs as he used it for a few years?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I train at a gym now but I still have it at home with about 240kg of Olympic weights

I was really pleased with the machine and training to failure on pressing was a big plus

It does take up a fair bit of room

Very strong with no damage on my machine after 2 years of constant use

Only started the gym for a bit more variation to my workouts

Perfect for training hard and heavy on your own at home

P.S. Not interested in selling it before anyone asks, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, thought that was a sales pitch before I got to the last line!!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I train at a gym now but I still have it at home with about 240kg of Olympic weights
> 
> I was really pleased with the machine and training to failure on pressing was a big plus
> 
> ...


Don't suppose you got a picture of it have you yanny to gauge the room it takes up etc.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I can throw a pic up but you are better off looking at this, it has all the dimensions neededhttp://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk...rtec_workbench_multi_system_2011/13500_p.html

Powertec Workbench Multi System (2011) - Fitness-Superstore.co.uk


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

If your going to buy one of those look on ebay mate theres always one or two of them on there for silly money


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

eglwys said:


> Don't suppose you got a picture of it have you yanny to gauge the room it takes up etc.


you will need at least a 3 metre width room and at least 2 metre depth to get in a workable area and thats realy tight, i cant upload the picture its not letting me a im clicking on either picture or attachments but its having errors uploading


----------



## THC999 (Nov 23, 2011)

get the jones 3D smith machine i have and there awsome... one on ebay for £500 or get new for around2k with 200k stack


----------



## nickster (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a 70 quid squat rack, a knackered old flat bench, a pull up bar, a load of weights (some vinyl, some metal, plenty of rust but I don't care, they're still weights) and a barbell. That's it. Squats, bench press, military presses, deadlifts, pull ups and some assistance stuff, like push ups for example. Plenty of food. I'm doing okay.


----------



## mathewstaci (Dec 26, 2011)

When selecting equipment for your home gym, keep your personal fitness goals, budget and space restrictions in mind.

According to me, when you equipping personal home gym, include at least one barbell and a beginning set of plate weights. Although not necessary, owning one or two cardiovascular machines can help to contain your workout to an indoor room rather than running or biking outdoors.

Small extra pieces of equipment also needed to round out your personal home gym include an adjustable step bench for calf raises and leg toning, a jump rope for warm-ups and cardiovascular workouts and a workout mat to lay on while performing floor exercises.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Keep your eye out for bargins, i dont like to gloat BUT!! i just got 80kg of plates for £30


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Wait till Feb people, all the new year resolutions go tits up by then, e bay here we come for some dusty weights ...


----------

